# Wtb k tip Gyuto



## labor of love

Hey guys, I'm looking to borrow a k tip Gyuto. Preferably 240mm-270mm, preferably carbon. But beggars can't be choosers. I'm not concerned with the quality, even a tojiro itk will do. I just want to test out k profile before I buy one. I also have things I can loan out if anyone is interested.
Thanks!


----------



## fimbulvetr

I have a Tojiro itk k-tip sitting in a box in a closet around here somewhere. Pm me if you don't get a better offer, and the knife is yours. I got lucky and I kind of enjoyed it; the Tojiro and a Suisin Carbon were my first Japanese knives and I loved them to pieces, but they need to move on.


----------

